# Start Haus Nordica Blowout Deals



## Philpug (Jul 27, 2010)

Some might have seen this deal over at TGR or Epic, but I wanted to pass it along here. You might have heard I moved out west this for this upcoming winter and took a position at Start Haus. I bit the bullet and decided to step up to "Professional Ski Bum" status. 

Ski deals.....

FLAT:
'10 Girish 139/110/129 185cm...$349
'10 Enforcer 135/98/125 161,169,177,185...$329
'10 Nemesis 135/98/125 161,169...$329
'07 Enforcer (reds) 135/98/125 177,185...*$199*
'10 HR Burner 126/84/112...$279
'10 HR Pro 124/78/100...$249

SYSTEM:
'10 Helldiver Ti 132/90/110...$449
'10 Helldiver CA 132/90/110...$419
'08 Hellcat 132/90/110...$389
'10 Jetfuel Ti 126/84/112...$449
'10 Jetfuel Ca 126/84/112...$389
'10 Nitrous Ti 124/78/100...$419
'10 Nitrous Ca 124/78/100...$329
_(for the ladies...)_
'10 Conquer 126/84/112...$399
'10 Victory 124/78/110...$329

*15offbinding *is for a 15% off binding coupon that is good on our website for all 2010 & closeout bindings. 

These prices are more than 50% off of MAP! There are some slight blems on some of these, but nothing to do with performance. Please feel free to ask questions or PM me. Of course ground shipping to the "lower 48" is free. For purchase and availability just visit the website... http://shop.starthaus.com/store/pc/home.asp

*Permission from Mods to post.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, not shopping right now, but It's nice to see these kinds of offers popping up here.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 27, 2010)

nice pricing.. love my jetfuels but too new to replace this season.  what mountain you calling home this year? only been to Tahoe once but feel in love with alpine meadows when i was there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2010)

Philpug said:


> There are some slight blems on some of these, but nothing to do with performance.



So these are demo skis, not new in wrapper correct?


----------



## Philpug (Jul 27, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> So these are demo skis, not new in wrapper correct?



These are brand spankin new..in the wrappahhhh.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2010)

and that's the last question I'm gonna ask.  :lol:

we may be talking in the spring though


----------



## Glenn (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats on the move Phil. Keep us posted. 

Some darn good prices! I've got a set of 08 system Hotrods....love em. Again, some really good prices there. Tempting....


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 28, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice, not shopping right now, but It's nice to see these kinds of offers popping up here.


+1



gmcunni said:


> nice pricing.. love my jetfuels but too new to replace this season.


+1

Congrats on the move.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 28, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice, not shopping right now, but It's nice to see these kinds of offers popping up here.



I will post the deals here when I post them elsewhere too. :beer:


----------



## Philpug (Aug 3, 2010)

Coming soon...Keep an eye for my *Big Ski Clearance Thread *


----------



## bigbog (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice prices Phil.  ...I got a pair of Rossi S3s..y/n???;-) from shop I did some freebee website work for...think there are others you stock that I'd like better...but seeing that it looks like I'll work nights(as of now)...will give them a try fwiw..


----------

